# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Memory Editing >  hack for 2.4.2

## unknow2k

WallClimb hack for 2.4.2

Hex Edit: 
*005fbd1c 0f,85,47,01,00,00 -> e9,48,01,00,00,90*

----------


## unknow2k

camera hack for 2.4.2

Hex Edit: 
*0068bfba 75 -> eb*

----------


## macintox

nice, good job

----------


## vivecs

sweet job lol

----------


## SCSI73rm1n8r

> WallClimb hack for 2.4.2
> 
> Hex Edit: 
> *005fbd1c 0f,85,47,01,00,00 -> e9,48,01,00,00,90*


I find difficulty jumping using this patch, and running up walls feels quite glitchy.
Instead, try this:
*008A00C8: BB,8D,24,3F -> A4,86,F3,BE*

This seems to give a better result by changing the constant associated with the maximum climb angle instead of altering the program flow and breaking other things.

----------


## gunnleif1

thanks, i need this one=)

----------


## Poihtis

very good job mate

----------


## Therrm

Keep crashing my wow  :Frown:

----------


## zhaixz

good job~!:wave::wave::wave:

----------


## korknob

used this earlier, had to set that memory segment to read and write access. within 3-4 minutes i got disconnected. when i tried to log back in it gave an error about 'cannot validate client. this may be caused by third party software... etc' i restarted wow and tried again but now the password has been changed. i dont have access to the email on that account so now im SOL. using MHS to edit the memory, never had any issues before doing that particular edit so in summary, watch out for editing RDATA and code segments, they're scanning it for changes.

----------


## Xarg0

If you do changes in the code segment, you need to revert them if you got dc'ed, because Blizzard Validates the WoW Client every time you logg in, this is mainly to protect you from Trojans and stuff like that.
If you changed some stuff inside RDATA you'll need to reset the page execute rights, or wow will crash some times...

----------


## UnknOwned

> If you do changes in the code segment, you need to revert them if you got dc'ed, because Blizzard Validates the WoW Client every time you logg in, this is mainly to protect you from Trojans and stuff like that.
> If you changed some stuff inside RDATA you'll need to reset the page execute rights, or wow will crash some times...


Or jump the check ^^

----------


## kynox

Just fyi, the offset you want to hook is 0x0086ADD0. Its called before the CRC check is executed. Your program flow would want to look like this:

void Hook() {
RemoveModifications();
CallOriginalHook() // 0086ADD0
ApplyModifiications();
}

----------


## zeonlegend3

nice unknow gd job

----------


## zeonlegend3

but i do prefer SCSI73rm1n8r's version better but +rep to both of ya :Smile:

----------


## jaymul

Nice job  :Smile:

----------


## malmesater00

How do you activate it? =/ plz help =D

----------


## NoxX

Nice.. but yeah how to activate

----------


## Xarg0

Take a memory editor of your choice go to the offset inside the memory editors hex editor and change the opcodes like the thread starter posted it.

----------


## Firas01

Thanks ! i really needed it

----------


## kalgan

Hi, sorry to distub, what version of wow.exe do you guys use ?
And what locale (usEN, deDE...)
tx

----------


## Lakimen

where hex must be changed? in which columns and lines?
+Rep

----------


## TheSentinel

Didn't work for me, WoW just crashed when i loaded it up

----------


## Black123

thanks its great

----------


## Cypher

This section is not designed for 'omg hold my hand plz i can't use a memory editor'. If you can't handle something as simple as overwriting some hex in memory then please go back to the Bots and Programs section and stick to downloading premade hacks.

----------


## donvito

tricky one but nice

----------


## Zephir

Hey guys,
did blizzard make the Player Signature change every time you relog? I cannot make out a static one... tired of taking memory dumps  :Frown: 

thanks for help

----------


## Cursed

Use a Pointer instead :/ Ill post some of my 2.4.2 Pointers...



```
Player Base -> 0x00E8AA38
Speedhack Forward -> 0x00E8AA38 + 0xC70
Speedhack Swimming -> 0x00E8AA38 + 0xC78
Speedhack Flying -> 0x00E8AA38 + 0x80
X Coords -> 0x00E8AA38 + 0xBF4
Y Coords -> 0x00E8AA38 + 0xBF0
Z Coords -> 0x00E8AA38 + 0xBF8
Jump Height -> 0x00E8AA38 + 0xC8C
Player Scale -> 0x00E8AA38 + 0x9C
Jump State -> 0x00E8AA38 + 0xC5C
Movement State -> 0x00E8AA38 + 0xC23
Wallclimb (hard) -> 0x00E8AA38 + 0xCB0
Noclip -> 0x00E8AA38 + 0xCA8
```

These are just some funny/useful pointers...  :Wink: 
If you need an Offset, just ask (maybe I have it  :Wink: )

----------


## Zephir

thank you

Player Base -> 0x00E8AA38

was what i needed  :Big Grin:  perfect. Since I need quite a few offsets I am not gonna ask you for help and gonna analyze my memory dumps instead (now that i know what the player base is)

thanks

Edit: +rep

Edit2:
Actually there is one thing I was never able to figure out! How do you recognize the faction of an entity? I could not find it in the mob struct  :Frown:  spent days lookin for it

----------


## Cursed

No problem  :Wink: 
Sorry I dunno but maybe you can find something in here:

Credits to kynox:

```
/*----------------------------------
WoW Offset Dumper 0.1
by kynox

Credits:
bobbysing, Patrick, Dominik, Azorbix
-----------------------------------*/

// Objects
#define createObjectManager 0x0046E0D0
#define ClntObjMgrGetActivePlr 0x00402F40
#define ClntObjMgrGetActivePlrGuid 0x00469DD0
#define ClntObjMgrObjectPtr 0x0046B610
#define ClntObjMgrEnumObjects 0x0046B3F0

// Descriptors
#define s_objectDescriptors 0x00B95890
#define s_itemDescriptors 0x00B95930
#define s_containerDescriptors 0x00B958F4
#define s_unitDescriptors 0x00B95A48
#define s_playerDescriptors 0x00B96128
#define s_gameobjectDescriptors 0x00B97410
#define s_dynamicobjDescriptors 0x00B97550
#define s_corpseDescriptors 0x00B97608

// Console
#define consoleColourTable 0x00BA59BC
#define consoleAddCommand 0x0063F140
#define consoleAddLine 0x0063BEE0
#define consoleCommandHandler 0x00000000

// Misc
#define GxDevicePtr 0x00C71C24
#define entryPointOffset 0x00E1F830
#define endPointOffset 0x00E1F834
#define crcCheck 0x005CB130

#define s_GxDevWindow 0x00E1F894
#define g_clientConnection 0x00D43318
#define WorldFrame__GetCamera 0x004AB5B0
#define UnitModel__GetModel 0x006075C0
#define ObjectModel__MinDisplayID 0x00BA00CC
#define ObjectModel__MaxDisplayID 0x00BA00C8
#define ObjectModel__ModelList 0x00BA00D8
#define ObjectModel__UpdateModel 0x00622520
#define OsGetAsyncTimeMs 0x00749850

// WoW Enums
enum eObjectFields {
OBJECT_FIELD_GUID=0x0,
OBJECT_FIELD_TYPE=0x8,
OBJECT_FIELD_ENTRY=0xC,
OBJECT_FIELD_SCALE_X=0x10,
OBJECT_FIELD_PADDING=0x14,
TOTAL_OBJECT_FIELDS=0x5
};

enum eItemFields {
ITEM_FIELD_OWNER=0x0,
ITEM_FIELD_CONTAINED=0x8,
ITEM_FIELD_CREATOR=0x10,
ITEM_FIELD_GIFTCREATOR=0x18,
ITEM_FIELD_STACK_COUNT=0x20,
ITEM_FIELD_DURATION=0x24,
ITEM_FIELD_SPELL_CHARGES=0x28,
ITEM_FIELD_FLAGS=0x3C,
ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT=0x40,
ITEM_FIELD_PROPERTY_SEED=0xC4,
ITEM_FIELD_RANDOM_PROPERTIES_ID=0xC8,
ITEM_FIELD_ITEM_TEXT_ID=0xCC,
ITEM_FIELD_DURABILITY=0xD0,
ITEM_FIELD_MAXDURABILITY=0xD4,
TOTAL_ITEM_FIELDS=0xE
};

enum eContainerFields {
CONTAINER_FIELD_NUM_SLOTS=0x0,
CONTAINER_ALIGN_PAD=0x4,
CONTAINER_FIELD_SLOT_1=0x8,
TOTAL_CONTAINER_FIELDS=0x3
};

enum eUnitFields {
UNIT_FIELD_CHARM=0x0,
UNIT_FIELD_SUMMON=0x8,
UNIT_FIELD_CHARMEDBY=0x10,
UNIT_FIELD_SUMMONEDBY=0x18,
UNIT_FIELD_CREATEDBY=0x20,
UNIT_FIELD_TARGET=0x28,
UNIT_FIELD_PERSUADED=0x30,
UNIT_FIELD_CHANNEL_OBJECT=0x38,
UNIT_FIELD_HEALTH=0x40,
UNIT_FIELD_POWER1=0x44,
UNIT_FIELD_POWER2=0x48,
UNIT_FIELD_POWER3=0x4C,
UNIT_FIELD_POWER4=0x50,
UNIT_FIELD_POWER5=0x54,
UNIT_FIELD_MAXHEALTH=0x58,
UNIT_FIELD_MAXPOWER1=0x5C,
UNIT_FIELD_MAXPOWER2=0x60,
UNIT_FIELD_MAXPOWER3=0x64,
UNIT_FIELD_MAXPOWER4=0x68,
UNIT_FIELD_MAXPOWER5=0x6C,
UNIT_FIELD_LEVEL=0x70,
UNIT_FIELD_FACTIONTEMPLATE=0x74,
UNIT_FIELD_BYTES_0=0x78,
UNIT_VIRTUAL_ITEM_SLOT_DISPLAY=0x7C,
UNIT_VIRTUAL_ITEM_INFO=0x88,
UNIT_FIELD_FLAGS=0xA0,
UNIT_FIELD_FLAGS_2=0xA4,
UNIT_FIELD_AURA=0xA8,
UNIT_FIELD_AURAFLAGS=0x188,
UNIT_FIELD_AURALEVELS=0x1C0,
UNIT_FIELD_AURAAPPLICATIONS=0x1F8,
UNIT_FIELD_AURASTATE=0x230,
UNIT_FIELD_BASEATTACKTIME=0x234,
UNIT_FIELD_RANGEDATTACKTIME=0x23C,
UNIT_FIELD_BOUNDINGRADIUS=0x240,
UNIT_FIELD_COMBATREACH=0x244,
UNIT_FIELD_DISPLAYID=0x248,
UNIT_FIELD_NATIVEDISPLAYID=0x24C,
UNIT_FIELD_MOUNTDISPLAYID=0x250,
UNIT_FIELD_MINDAMAGE=0x254,
UNIT_FIELD_MAXDAMAGE=0x258,
UNIT_FIELD_MINOFFHANDDAMAGE=0x25C,
UNIT_FIELD_MAXOFFHANDDAMAGE=0x260,
UNIT_FIELD_BYTES_1=0x264,
UNIT_FIELD_PETNUMBER=0x268,
UNIT_FIELD_PET_NAME_TIMESTAMP=0x26C,
UNIT_FIELD_PETEXPERIENCE=0x270,
UNIT_FIELD_PETNEXTLEVELEXP=0x274,
UNIT_DYNAMIC_FLAGS=0x278,
UNIT_CHANNEL_SPELL=0x27C,
UNIT_MOD_CAST_SPEED=0x280,
UNIT_CREATED_BY_SPELL=0x284,
UNIT_NPC_FLAGS=0x288,
UNIT_NPC_EMOTESTATE=0x28C,
UNIT_TRAINING_POINTS=0x290,
UNIT_FIELD_STAT0=0x294,
UNIT_FIELD_STAT1=0x298,
UNIT_FIELD_STAT2=0x29C,
UNIT_FIELD_STAT3=0x2A0,
UNIT_FIELD_STAT4=0x2A4,
UNIT_FIELD_POSSTAT0=0x2A8,
UNIT_FIELD_POSSTAT1=0x2AC,
UNIT_FIELD_POSSTAT2=0x2B0,
UNIT_FIELD_POSSTAT3=0x2B4,
UNIT_FIELD_POSSTAT4=0x2B8,
UNIT_FIELD_NEGSTAT0=0x2BC,
UNIT_FIELD_NEGSTAT1=0x2C0,
UNIT_FIELD_NEGSTAT2=0x2C4,
UNIT_FIELD_NEGSTAT3=0x2C8,
UNIT_FIELD_NEGSTAT4=0x2CC,
UNIT_FIELD_RESISTANCES=0x2D0,
UNIT_FIELD_RESISTANCEBUFFMODSPOSITIVE=0x2EC,
UNIT_FIELD_RESISTANCEBUFFMODSNEGATIVE=0x308,
UNIT_FIELD_BASE_MANA=0x324,
UNIT_FIELD_BASE_HEALTH=0x328,
UNIT_FIELD_BYTES_2=0x32C,
UNIT_FIELD_ATTACK_POWER=0x330,
UNIT_FIELD_ATTACK_POWER_MODS=0x334,
UNIT_FIELD_ATTACK_POWER_MULTIPLIER=0x338,
UNIT_FIELD_RANGED_ATTACK_POWER=0x33C,
UNIT_FIELD_RANGED_ATTACK_POWER_MODS=0x340,
UNIT_FIELD_RANGED_ATTACK_POWER_MULTIPLIER=0x344,
UNIT_FIELD_MINRANGEDDAMAGE=0x348,
UNIT_FIELD_MAXRANGEDDAMAGE=0x34C,
UNIT_FIELD_POWER_COST_MODIFIER=0x350,
UNIT_FIELD_POWER_COST_MULTIPLIER=0x36C,
UNIT_FIELD_MAXHEALTHMODIFIER=0x388,
UNIT_FIELD_PADDING=0x38C,
TOTAL_UNIT_FIELDS=0x58
};

enum ePlayerFields {
PLAYER_DUEL_ARBITER=0x0,
PLAYER_FLAGS=0x8,
PLAYER_GUILDID=0xC,
PLAYER_GUILDRANK=0x10,
PLAYER_BYTES=0x14,
PLAYER_BYTES_2=0x18,
PLAYER_BYTES_3=0x1C,
PLAYER_DUEL_TEAM=0x20,
PLAYER_GUILD_TIMESTAMP=0x24,
PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_1_1=0x28,
PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_1_2=0x2C,
PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_1_3=0x30,
PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_1_4=0x34,
PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_2_1=0x38,
PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_2_2=0x3C,
PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_2_3=0x40,
PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_2_4=0x44,
PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_3_1=0x48,
PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_3_2=0x4C,
PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_3_3=0x50,
PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_3_4=0x54,
PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_4_1=0x58,
PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_4_2=0x5C,
PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_4_3=0x60,
PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_4_4=0x64,
PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_5_1=0x68,
PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_5_2=0x6C,
PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_5_3=0x70,
PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_5_4=0x74,
PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_6_1=0x78,
PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_6_2=0x7C,
PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_6_3=0x80,
PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_6_4=0x84,
PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_7_1=0x88,
PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_7_2=0x8C,
PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_7_3=0x90,
PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_7_4=0x94,
PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_8_1=0x98,
PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_8_2=0x9C,
PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_8_3=0xA0,
PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_8_4=0xA4,
PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_9_1=0xA8,
PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_9_2=0xAC,
PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_9_3=0xB0,
PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_9_4=0xB4,
PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_10_1=0xB8,
PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_10_2=0xBC,
PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_10_3=0xC0,
PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_10_4=0xC4,
PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_11_1=0xC8,
PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_11_2=0xCC,
PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_11_3=0xD0,
PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_11_4=0xD4,
PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_12_1=0xD8,
PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_12_2=0xDC,
PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_12_3=0xE0,
PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_12_4=0xE4,
PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_13_1=0xE8,
PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_13_2=0xEC,
PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_13_3=0xF0,
PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_13_4=0xF4,
PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_14_1=0xF8,
PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_14_2=0xFC,
PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_14_3=0x100,
PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_14_4=0x104,
PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_15_1=0x108,
PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_15_2=0x10C,
PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_15_3=0x110,
PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_15_4=0x114,
PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_16_1=0x118,
PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_16_2=0x11C,
PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_16_3=0x120,
PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_16_4=0x124,
PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_17_1=0x128,
PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_17_2=0x12C,
PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_17_3=0x130,
PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_17_4=0x134,
PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_18_1=0x138,
PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_18_2=0x13C,
PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_18_3=0x140,
PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_18_4=0x144,
PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_19_1=0x148,
PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_19_2=0x14C,
PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_19_3=0x150,
PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_19_4=0x154,
PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_20_1=0x158,
PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_20_2=0x15C,
PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_20_3=0x160,
PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_20_4=0x164,
PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_21_1=0x168,
PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_21_2=0x16C,
PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_21_3=0x170,
PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_21_4=0x174,
PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_22_1=0x178,
PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_22_2=0x17C,
PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_22_3=0x180,
PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_22_4=0x184,
PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_23_1=0x188,
PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_23_2=0x18C,
PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_23_3=0x190,
PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_23_4=0x194,
PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_24_1=0x198,
PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_24_2=0x19C,
PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_24_3=0x1A0,
PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_24_4=0x1A4,
PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_25_1=0x1A8,
PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_25_2=0x1AC,
PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_25_3=0x1B0,
PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_25_4=0x1B4,
PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_1_CREATOR=0x1B8,
PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_1_0=0x1C0,
PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_1_PROPERTIES=0x1F0,
PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_1_PAD=0x1F4,
PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_2_CREATOR=0x1F8,
PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_2_0=0x200,
PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_2_PROPERTIES=0x230,
PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_2_PAD=0x234,
PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_3_CREATOR=0x238,
PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_3_0=0x240,
PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_3_PROPERTIES=0x270,
PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_3_PAD=0x274,
PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_4_CREATOR=0x278,
PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_4_0=0x280,
PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_4_PROPERTIES=0x2B0,
PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_4_PAD=0x2B4,
PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_5_CREATOR=0x2B8,
PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_5_0=0x2C0,
PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_5_PROPERTIES=0x2F0,
PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_5_PAD=0x2F4,
PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_6_CREATOR=0x2F8,
PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_6_0=0x300,
PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_6_PROPERTIES=0x330,
PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_6_PAD=0x334,
PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_7_CREATOR=0x338,
PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_7_0=0x340,
PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_7_PROPERTIES=0x370,
PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_7_PAD=0x374,
PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_8_CREATOR=0x378,
PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_8_0=0x380,
PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_8_PROPERTIES=0x3B0,
PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_8_PAD=0x3B4,
PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_9_CREATOR=0x3B8,
PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_9_0=0x3C0,
PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_9_PROPERTIES=0x3F0,
PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_9_PAD=0x3F4,
PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_10_CREATOR=0x3F8,
PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_10_0=0x400,
PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_10_PROPERTIES=0x430,
PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_10_PAD=0x434,
PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_11_CREATOR=0x438,
PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_11_0=0x440,
PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_11_PROPERTIES=0x470,
PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_11_PAD=0x474,
PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_12_CREATOR=0x478,
PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_12_0=0x480,
PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_12_PROPERTIES=0x4B0,
PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_12_PAD=0x4B4,
PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_13_CREATOR=0x4B8,
PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_13_0=0x4C0,
PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_13_PROPERTIES=0x4F0,
PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_13_PAD=0x4F4,
PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_14_CREATOR=0x4F8,
PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_14_0=0x500,
PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_14_PROPERTIES=0x530,
PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_14_PAD=0x534,
PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_15_CREATOR=0x538,
PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_15_0=0x540,
PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_15_PROPERTIES=0x570,
PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_15_PAD=0x574,
PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_16_CREATOR=0x578,
PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_16_0=0x580,
PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_16_PROPERTIES=0x5B0,
PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_16_PAD=0x5B4,
PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_17_CREATOR=0x5B8,
PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_17_0=0x5C0,
PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_17_PROPERTIES=0x5F0,
PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_17_PAD=0x5F4,
PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_18_CREATOR=0x5F8,
PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_18_0=0x600,
PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_18_PROPERTIES=0x630,
PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_18_PAD=0x634,
PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_19_CREATOR=0x638,
PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_19_0=0x640,
PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_19_PROPERTIES=0x670,
PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_19_PAD=0x674,
PLAYER_CHOSEN_TITLE=0x678,
PLAYER_FIELD_PAD_0=0x67C,
PLAYER_FIELD_INV_SLOT_HEAD=0x680,
PLAYER_FIELD_PACK_SLOT_1=0x738,
PLAYER_FIELD_BANK_SLOT_1=0x7B8,
PLAYER_FIELD_BANKBAG_SLOT_1=0x898,
PLAYER_FIELD_VENDORBUYBACK_SLOT_1=0x8D0,
PLAYER_FIELD_KEYRING_SLOT_1=0x930,
PLAYER_FIELD_VANITYPET_SLOT_1=0xA30,
PLAYER_FARSIGHT=0xAC0,
PLAYER__FIELD_KNOWN_TITLES=0xAC8,
PLAYER_XP=0xAD0,
PLAYER_NEXT_LEVEL_XP=0xAD4,
PLAYER_SKILL_INFO_1_1=0xAD8,
PLAYER_CHARACTER_POINTS1=0x10D8,
PLAYER_CHARACTER_POINTS2=0x10DC,
PLAYER_TRACK_CREATURES=0x10E0,
PLAYER_TRACK_RESOURCES=0x10E4,
PLAYER_BLOCK_PERCENTAGE=0x10E8,
PLAYER_DODGE_PERCENTAGE=0x10EC,
PLAYER_PARRY_PERCENTAGE=0x10F0,
PLAYER_EXPERTISE=0x10F4,
PLAYER_OFFHAND_EXPERTISE=0x10F8,
PLAYER_CRIT_PERCENTAGE=0x10FC,
PLAYER_RANGED_CRIT_PERCENTAGE=0x1100,
PLAYER_OFFHAND_CRIT_PERCENTAGE=0x1104,
PLAYER_SPELL_CRIT_PERCENTAGE1=0x1108,
PLAYER_SHIELD_BLOCK=0x1124,
PLAYER_EXPLORED_ZONES_1=0x1128,
PLAYER_REST_STATE_EXPERIENCE=0x1328,
PLAYER_FIELD_COINAGE=0x132C,
PLAYER_FIELD_MOD_DAMAGE_DONE_POS=0x1330,
PLAYER_FIELD_MOD_DAMAGE_DONE_NEG=0x134C,
PLAYER_FIELD_MOD_DAMAGE_DONE_PCT=0x1368,
PLAYER_FIELD_MOD_HEALING_DONE_POS=0x1384,
PLAYER_FIELD_MOD_TARGET_RESISTANCE=0x1388,
PLAYER_FIELD_MOD_TARGET_PHYSICAL_RESISTANCE=0x138C,
PLAYER_FIELD_BYTES=0x1390,
PLAYER_AMMO_ID=0x1394,
PLAYER_SELF_RES_SPELL=0x1398,
PLAYER_FIELD_PVP_MEDALS=0x139C,
PLAYER_FIELD_BUYBACK_PRICE_1=0x13A0,
PLAYER_FIELD_BUYBACK_TIMESTAMP_1=0x13D0,
PLAYER_FIELD_KILLS=0x1400,
PLAYER_FIELD_TODAY_CONTRIBUTION=0x1404,
PLAYER_FIELD_YESTERDAY_CONTRIBUTION=0x1408,
PLAYER_FIELD_LIFETIME_HONORBALE_KILLS=0x140C,
PLAYER_FIELD_BYTES2=0x1410,
PLAYER_FIELD_WATCHED_FACTION_INDEX=0x1414,
PLAYER_FIELD_COMBAT_RATING_1=0x1418,
PLAYER_FIELD_ARENA_TEAM_INFO_1_1=0x1478,
PLAYER_FIELD_HONOR_CURRENCY=0x14C0,
PLAYER_FIELD_ARENA_CURRENCY=0x14C4,
PLAYER_FIELD_MOD_MANA_REGEN=0x14C8,
PLAYER_FIELD_MOD_MANA_REGEN_INTERRUPT=0x14CC,
PLAYER_FIELD_MAX_LEVEL=0x14D0,
PLAYER_FIELD_DAILY_QUESTS_1=0x14D4,
TOTAL_PLAYER_FIELDS=0xF2
};

enum eGameObjectFields {
OBJECT_FIELD_CREATED_BY=0x0,
GAMEOBJECT_DISPLAYID=0x8,
GAMEOBJECT_FLAGS=0xC,
GAMEOBJECT_ROTATION=0x10,
GAMEOBJECT_STATE=0x20,
GAMEOBJECT_POS_X=0x24,
GAMEOBJECT_POS_Y=0x28,
GAMEOBJECT_POS_Z=0x2C,
GAMEOBJECT_FACING=0x30,
GAMEOBJECT_DYN_FLAGS=0x34,
GAMEOBJECT_FACTION=0x38,
GAMEOBJECT_TYPE_ID=0x3C,
GAMEOBJECT_LEVEL=0x40,
GAMEOBJECT_ARTKIT=0x44,
GAMEOBJECT_ANIMPROGRESS=0x48,
GAMEOBJECT_PADDING=0x4C,
TOTAL_GAMEOBJECT_FIELDS=0x10
};

enum eDynamicObjectFields {
DYNAMICOBJECT_CASTER=0x0,
DYNAMICOBJECT_BYTES=0x8,
DYNAMICOBJECT_SPELLID=0xC,
DYNAMICOBJECT_RADIUS=0x10,
DYNAMICOBJECT_POS_X=0x14,
DYNAMICOBJECT_POS_Y=0x18,
DYNAMICOBJECT_POS_Z=0x1C,
DYNAMICOBJECT_FACING=0x20,
DYNAMICOBJECT_CASTTIME=0x24,
TOTAL_DYNAMICOBJECT_FIELDS=0x9
};

enum eCorpseFields {
CORPSE_FIELD_OWNER=0x0,
CORPSE_FIELD_PARTY=0x8,
CORPSE_FIELD_FACING=0x10,
CORPSE_FIELD_POS_X=0x14,
CORPSE_FIELD_POS_Y=0x18,
CORPSE_FIELD_POS_Z=0x1C,
CORPSE_FIELD_DISPLAY_ID=0x20,
CORPSE_FIELD_ITEM=0x24,
CORPSE_FIELD_BYTES_1=0x70,
CORPSE_FIELD_BYTES_2=0x74,
CORPSE_FIELD_GUILD=0x78,
CORPSE_FIELD_FLAGS=0x7C,
CORPSE_FIELD_DYNAMIC_FLAGS=0x80,
CORPSE_FIELD_PAD=0x84,
TOTAL_CORPSE_FIELDS=0xE
};
```

or in here... 

Credits to Chaz/Cypher



```
 0x0046E0D0 -> CreateCurMgr
0x005DC6F0 -> SellItem
0x006D0BF5 -> NewWardenPatch
0x004A6690 -> SelectUnit
0x00C896BC -> CInputControl
0x005343A0 -> CInputControl::SetFlags
0x00647418 -> ModelEdit
0x00615127 -> NameplatePatch
0x00613960 -> CanAttack
0x00610C00 -> GetUnitRelation
0x006425A0 -> UpdateGameTime
0x00642689 -> TimeSetPatch
0x00641707 -> TimeSetPatch2
0x007B9DE0 -> SetFacing
0x0060D9A0 -> GetUnitType
0x0046FFDB -> GlueXML_SignaturePatch
0x0046B610 -> GetObjectByGUID
0x0074A160 -> Lua_FuncPatch
0x0048DA51 -> TranslatePatch
0x0052E704 -> GlueXML_RenamePatch
0x0049DBB2 -> Lua_Patch
0x005FA050 -> GetItemIDByName
0x005F8A50 -> UseItem
0x005BCBB0 -> Checksum
0x00574FF0 -> Base_DBCache
0x00591600 -> DBCache::GetInfoBlockByID
0x00707850 -> BroadcastEvent
0x008C839B -> MountainClimbPatch
0x005E5130 -> ObjectTracking
0x005E50A0 -> UnitTracking
0x0046FFDE -> FrameXML_SignaturePatch
0x00E11AB8 -> TimePtr
0x00E1DBCC -> EventBase
0x005DC315 -> Repop
0x00573C90 -> RegisterBase_ClientDB
0x004745A0 -> GetRow_ClientDB
0x0049059B -> Language_Restriction
0x005DC790 -> BuyItem
0x004AF580 -> AFK jump
0x007478D0 -> InputEvent
0x004AB5B0 -> GetCamera
0x00622520 -> ObjectUpdate
0x007BA4C0 -> NoFallDamage
0x00706C80 -> Lua_Dostring
0x007059B0 -> Lua_Register
0x00401AE0 -> Lua_Reload
0x0072DAE0 -> lua_gettop
0x0072DF40 -> lua_tonumber
0x0072DF80 -> lua_tointeger
0x0072DFF0 -> lua_tostring
0x0072E120 -> lua_touserdata
0x0072DFC0 -> lua_toboolean
0x0072E1A0 -> lua_pushnumber
0x0072E1D0 -> lua_pushinteger
0x0072E200 -> lua_pushstring
0x0072E3B0 -> lua_pushboolean
0x0072E2F0 -> lua_pushcclosure
0x0072E180 -> lua_pushnil
0x0072E7E0 -> lua_setfield
0x0072F710 -> lua_getfield
0x0072DC80 -> lua_replace
DB( 231 ) -> 00B9FA9C
DB( 232 ) -> 00B9FABC
DB( 233 ) -> 00B9FADC
DB( 234 ) -> 00B9FAFC
DB( 235 ) -> 00B9FB1C
DB( 236 ) -> 00B9FB3C
DB( 237 ) -> 00B9FB5C
DB( 238 ) -> 00B9FB7C
DB( 239 ) -> 00B9FB9C
DB( 240 ) -> 00B9FBBC
DB( 241 ) -> 00B9FBDC
DB( 242 ) -> 00B9FBFC
DB( 243 ) -> 00B9FC1C
DB( 244 ) -> 00B9FC3C
DB( 245 ) -> 00B9FC5C
DB( 246 ) -> 00B9FC7C
DB( 247 ) -> 00B9FC9C
DB( 248 ) -> 00B9FCBC
DB( 249 ) -> 00B9FCDC
DB( 250 ) -> 00B9FCFC
DB( 251 ) -> 00B9FD1C
DB( 252 ) -> 00B9FD3C
DB( 253 ) -> 00B9FD5C
DB( 254 ) -> 00B9FD7C
DB( 255 ) -> 00B9FD9C
DB( 256 ) -> 00B9FDDC
DB( 257 ) -> 00B9FDBC
DB( 258 ) -> 00B9FDFC
DB( 259 ) -> 00B9FE1C
DB( 260 ) -> 00B9FE3C
DB( 261 ) -> 00B9FE5C
DB( 262 ) -> 00B9FE7C
DB( 263 ) -> 00B9FE9C
DB( 264 ) -> 00B9FEBC
DB( 265 ) -> 00B9FEDC
DB( 266 ) -> 00B9FEFC
DB( 267 ) -> 00B9FF1C
DB( 268 ) -> 00B9FF3C
DB( 269 ) -> 00B9FF9C
DB( 270 ) -> 00B9FF5C
DB( 271 ) -> 00B9FF7C
DB( 272 ) -> 00B9FFBC
DB( 273 ) -> 00B9FFDC
DB( 274 ) -> 00BA001C
DB( 275 ) -> 00B9FFFC
DB( 276 ) -> 00BA003C
DB( 277 ) -> 00BA005C
DB( 278 ) -> 00BA007C
DB( 279 ) -> 00BA009C
DB( 280 ) -> 00BA00BC
DB( 281 ) -> 00BA00DC
DB( 282 ) -> 00BA00FC
DB( 283 ) -> 00BA011C
DB( 284 ) -> 00BA013C
DB( 285 ) -> 00BA015C
DB( 286 ) -> 00BA017C
DB( 287 ) -> 00BA019C
DB( 288 ) -> 00BA01BC
DB( 289 ) -> 00BA01DC
DB( 290 ) -> 00BA01FC
DB( 291 ) -> 00BA021C
DB( 292 ) -> 00BA023C
DB( 293 ) -> 00BA025C
DB( 294 ) -> 00BA027C
DB( 295 ) -> 00BA029C
DB( 296 ) -> 00BA02BC
DB( 297 ) -> 00BA02DC
DB( 298 ) -> 00BA02FC
DB( 299 ) -> 00BA031C
DB( 300 ) -> 00BA033C
DB( 301 ) -> 00BA035C
DB( 302 ) -> 00BA037C
DB( 303 ) -> 00BA039C
DB( 304 ) -> 00BA03BC
DB( 305 ) -> 00BA03DC
DB( 306 ) -> 00BA0400
DB( 307 ) -> 00BA0420
DB( 308 ) -> 00BA0440
DB( 309 ) -> 00BA0460
DB( 310 ) -> 00BA0480
DB( 311 ) -> 00BA04A0
DB( 312 ) -> 00BA04E0
DB( 313 ) -> 00BA04C0
DB( 314 ) -> 00BA0500
DB( 315 ) -> 00BA0520
DB( 316 ) -> 00BA0540
DB( 317 ) -> 00BA0560
DB( 318 ) -> 00BA0580
DB( 319 ) -> 00BBF638
DB( 320 ) -> 00BBF5F4
DB( 321 ) -> 00BBF5D0
DB( 322 ) -> 00BBF618
DB( 323 ) -> 00BBF5B0
DB( 324 ) -> 00BA05A0
DB( 325 ) -> 00BA05C0
DB( 326 ) -> 00BA05E0
DB( 327 ) -> 00BA0600
DB( 328 ) -> 00BA0620
DB( 329 ) -> 00BA0640
DB( 330 ) -> 00BA0660
DB( 331 ) -> 00BA0680
DB( 332 ) -> 00BA06A0
DB( 333 ) -> 00BA06C0
DB( 334 ) -> 00BA06E0
DB( 335 ) -> 00BA0700
DB( 336 ) -> 00BA0720
DB( 337 ) -> 00BA0740
DB( 338 ) -> 00BA0760
DB( 339 ) -> 00BA0780
DB( 340 ) -> 00BA07A0
DB( 341 ) -> 00BA07C0
DB( 342 ) -> 00BA07E0
DB( 343 ) -> 00BA0800
DB( 344 ) -> 00BA0820
DB( 345 ) -> 00BA0840
DB( 346 ) -> 00BA0860
DB( 347 ) -> 00BA0880
DB( 348 ) -> 00BA08A0
DB( 349 ) -> 00BA08C0
DB( 350 ) -> 00BA08E0
DB( 351 ) -> 00BA0900
DB( 352 ) -> 00BA0920
DB( 353 ) -> 00BA0940
DB( 354 ) -> 00BA0960
DB( 355 ) -> 00BA0980
DB( 356 ) -> 00BA09A0
DB( 357 ) -> 00BA09C0
DB( 358 ) -> 00BA09E0
DB( 359 ) -> 00BA0A00
DB( 360 ) -> 00BA0A20
DB( 361 ) -> 00BA0A40
DB( 362 ) -> 00BA0A60
DB( 363 ) -> 00BA0BE0
DB( 364 ) -> 00BA0A80
DB( 365 ) -> 00BA0AA0
DB( 366 ) -> 00BA0AC0
DB( 367 ) -> 00BA0AE0
DB( 368 ) -> 00BA0B00
DB( 369 ) -> 00BA0B20
DB( 370 ) -> 00BA0B40
DB( 371 ) -> 00BA0B60
DB( 372 ) -> 00BA0B80
DB( 373 ) -> 00BA0BA0
DB( 374 ) -> 00BA0BC0
DB( 375 ) -> 00BA0C04
DB( 376 ) -> 00BA0C64
DB( 377 ) -> 00BA0C24
DB( 378 ) -> 00BA0C44
DB( 379 ) -> 00BA0C84
DB( 380 ) -> 00BA0CA4
DB( 381 ) -> 00BA0CC4
DB( 382 ) -> 00BA0CE4
DB( 383 ) -> 00BA0D04
DB( 384 ) -> 00BA0D24
DB( 385 ) -> 00BA0D44
DB( 386 ) -> 00BA0D84
DB( 387 ) -> 00BA0D64
DB( 388 ) -> 00BA0DA4
DB( 389 ) -> 00BA0DC4
DB( 390 ) -> 00BA0DE4
DB( 391 ) -> 00BA0E04
DB( 392 ) -> 00BA0E24
DB( 393 ) -> 00BA0E44
DB( 394 ) -> 00BA0E84
DB( 395 ) -> 00BA0E64
DB( 396 ) -> 00BA0EA4
DB( 397 ) -> 00BA0EC4
DB( 398 ) -> 00BA0EE4
DB( 399 ) -> 00BA0F04
DB( 400 ) -> 00BA0F24
DB( 401 ) -> 00BA0F44
DB( 402 ) -> 00BA0FA4
DB( 403 ) -> 00BA0F64
DB( 404 ) -> 00BA0F84
DB( 405 ) -> 00BA0FC4
DB( 406 ) -> 00BA0FE4
DB( 407 ) -> 00BA1004
DB( 408 ) -> 00BA1024
DB( 409 ) -> 00BA1044
```

----------


## Zephir

allready looked at those. I wished GAMEOBJECT_FACTION=0x38 would work, but monsters are not in the gameobject struct  :Frown:

----------


## kynox

Use UNIT_FIELD_FACTIONTEMPLATE instead? -.-

----------


## Nesox

if u read from the base of the mob + 0x120 u get the pointer to the struct then just take the pointer and read UNIT_FIELD_FACTIONTEMPLATE = 0x74(2.4.3)  u get the Faction as kynox said  :Smile:

----------

